# Chronograph Pocket watch.



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

I won this on ebay in January, it was advertised as water damaged., dozens of folks bid on it, and in the end I ended up paying twice what I expected. I stripped it and managed to get rid of the rust, but there is still some residual staining of some parts.. The case I took back to bright steel, and then re-blacked it. The watch is now fully functional and looking good. I have no idea of the manufacturer.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice job, especially on blackening the case, how did you do yours? Some so use iodine and polish it into the case............

Only thing i can think of to get rid of the staining of the metal parts is either wire wool with some oil, or actually smooth the sides down with 1000 wet / dry with oil as an aid. Only on the top surface though, not on any mating or sliding sections.......as that would affect its interaction with other components


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Good work would of loved pictures of before the work.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Lovely watches are these pocket chronographs and you have really brought that one up to scratch, so to speak. Well done. It is a shame we have no maker's name but you can't have everything...


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

harryblakes7 said:


> Nice job, especially on blackening the case, how did you do yours? Some so use iodine and polish it into the case............
> 
> Only thing i can think of to get rid of the staining of the metal parts is either wire wool with some oil, or actually smooth the sides down with 1000 wet / dry with oil as an aid. Only on the top surface though, not on any mating or sliding sections.......as that would affect its interaction with other components


 I bought a three part blacking kit of the net. That was four years ago I have done quite a few watch cases, some screws etc..and various parts.. Basically a caustic bath, then wash clean The blacking tank then wash clean, finally a dewatering oil which gives it the shine, then air dry. Temperatures need to be around 25C. I usually stand the tubs in hot water to do this.. The polishing of the bright steel is the hardest, if you don't do it properly yhe flaws will show in the end finish


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I used to use air rifles and had a blueing kit which I have used on one of my pocket watch cases to good effect. The finish is a very dark blue, almost black.


----------

